# Hello!



## Everett (Feb 4, 2018)

Thought it was cool to see a forum in Canada for this sort of thing, most of the ones seem to be South of the border or across the pond.  I had to join once finding it.  I'm just another amateur metal peeling junkie, and enjoy figuring out how to make square pegs fit round holes.  If anyone is up for horse trading stuff I live just West of Edmonton (C-Town people please don't hold it against me, I used to live there too), hopefully we can be of help to each other as this is not the "least expensive" of hobbies . . .


----------



## Alexander (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi Everett welcome to the forum it is nice knowing there are people out there with the same hobbies I have.


----------



## Bofobo (Feb 5, 2018)

Welcome to our "amateur peelers site"  pictures of projects always wanted


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 5, 2018)

Welcome. Since we revised the rules we now allow Edmotonians to join with only minimal teasing   

Welcome aboard Everett.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 5, 2018)

Bofobo said:


> Welcome to our "amateur peelers site"  pictures of projects always wanted


Amateur Peelers? 

MUST. RESIST. JOKE.


----------



## Janger (Feb 5, 2018)

Welcome Everett


----------

